# Probiotic called "VSL#3



## Kingson (Aug 24, 2011)

Has anyone heard of or tried "VSL#3"? It's probiotic designed for people with IBS and/or IBD. I bought it at a Pharmaca in Colorado.


----------



## breakaway (Mar 18, 2011)

update us on whether it works


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

Yes VSL#3 is a fairly well known probiotic around these boards. It contains a massive amount of bacteria, 450billion, and was also developed for use in ulcerative colitis. There are success stories with it. I haven't ponied up the cash to try it out, but may in the future. Please keep us updated.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

I've read some good things about this stuff myself. I believe its sold on amazon too.Expensive though.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I once did a $/billion bacteria analysis and while it is more expensive per dose than a lot of other brands it ends up you do get what you pay for. If you tried to take that many bacteria at a time of anything else it would be as expensive or more.It has data to back it up and some people do really well on it.


----------



## Kingson (Aug 24, 2011)

Thank you for the replies. I have been taking it only for a week. I'm noticing less flatulence but (sadly) I had a horrible episode yesterday of cramps and D. I assume I need to give probiotics a certain amount of time before coming to a conclusion? In May I suffered a mild heart attack and was put on Lipitor. My IBS went ballistic from it. I have been off it for a couple of weeks and am somewhat better. I'm wondering if the Lipitor was a game-changer for me and set me on a course of IBS hell for who who knows how long? Any thoughts on this would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## IC-Doc (Mar 21, 2009)

Kingson said:


> Has anyone heard of or tried "VSL#3"? It's probiotic designed for people with IBS and/or IBD. I bought it at a Pharmaca in Colorado.


----------



## IC-Doc (Mar 21, 2009)

VSL is the introductory product. This is elevated to #3 which requires an Rx.I found that either worked for a short period of time. But eventually, afterseveral months, IBS-D came back sporadically and then with a vengeance.IMO, these do not work.A 5-HT3 antagonist is required. Lotronex. Cilansetron would be great ifit was not abandoned.


----------



## Paulmcand (Sep 6, 2011)

I've been on VSL#3 for about a month as prescribed by my doctor. I'm not sure if I'm not taking enough of it or what? I find that the first part of my BMs are more solid and formed but moments later it's back to loose stool and messiness. If I take more than 2 per day I get extremely bloated in my stomach. I've also gained several pounds though I'm not sure if this is due to the probiotic. If anything, it had helped a little so I'll continue to take it until my doctor tells me otherwise. Luckily I'm able to have the costs covered by my FSA account.


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

IC-Doc said:


> VSL is the introductory product. This is elevated to #3 which requires an Rx.I found that either worked for a short period of time. But eventually, afterseveral months, IBS-D came back sporadically and then with a vengeance.IMO, these do not work.A 5-HT3 antagonist is required. Lotronex. Cilansetron would be great ifit was not abandoned.


VSL #3 is OTC, no Rx required.


----------

